# A few pics from the collection



## paphioboy (Mar 28, 2014)

Miss Faith Hanbury:






Niveum (unselected form, small leafspan):





The lot of mottled leaves with an exul:





Coming soon - Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth x philippinense, 2 flowers on a first bloom plant):


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 28, 2014)

The exul:


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2014)

I love all that beautiful foliage...and the blooms ain't bad neither.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 29, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 29, 2014)

Lots of healthy looking plants there!!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 30, 2014)

Paphio, you grow well! Your plants look very healthy. Where do you grow? I am sure that you have no need to grow indoors in Penang?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2014)

Billy Cardalino looks intriguing.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking good. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 31, 2014)

I grow outdoors, but under cover from rain for the mottled leaves. The weather here is erratic and we have a prolonged dry season (almost no rain) from February-May every year.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice looking collection.


----------

